# الاب والابن والروح القدس



## KARMA777 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*سلام ونعمة
انا طالبة من حد يكون فاهم ومتخصص فى المسيحية كويس عشان يعرف يفهمنى السؤال اللى حساله ده

اولا .. انا فهمت موضوع الخلاص والفداء لكن محتاجة افهم موضوع الآب والابن والروح القدس 
يعنى المفروض ان الروح القدس نزلت بروح الله ووضعتها فى رحم السيدة مريم وتجسدت فى المسيح 

طيب انا مش فاهمة ايه الروح القدس وياترى روح الله كلها دخلت فى رحم السيدة مريم ولا جزء منها ولا نفخة 
عشان فى واحد مسيحى قاللى ان ربنا كان فى جسد يسوع طيب لو ربنا فى جسد يسوع يبقى فين الابن 

ملحوظة مهمة انا مؤمنة ايمان تام بالمسيحية و حاسة بوجود الله فى حياتى من وقت ما دخلت المسيحية 

لكن محتاجة افهم بجانب اطمئنان قلبى 
وبشكركم يا جماعة 
وياريت لو حد يفهمنى باسلوب مبسط مش كلام كتب  
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2011)

*اوك يا عزيزتى واهلا بيكى وسطينا
الاله فى المسيحية هو اله واحد جامع لاقانيمه الذاتية
بمعنى 
الاله هو كيان ناطق حى
كينونة الاله يطلق عليها اقنوم الاب او الاصل 
الكلمة او النطق او الحكمة الالهى يطلق عليه اقنوم الابن لانه من الاب ولد منذ الازل
وروح الله هو حياة الاله السرمدية وينبثق من الاصل الىل هو الاب
الاب وكلمته وروحه اله واحد وكيان واحد وطبيعة واحدة
لغاية دلوقتى فى صعوبة؟
*


----------



## KARMA777 (29 أغسطس 2011)

يعنى كينونة الاله هى الاب وكلام الله هو الابن والروح القدس اللى هى حياة الروح السرمدية اللى هى الروح القدس انا كده بتكلم صح ولا المعلومة وصلتنى غلط؟


----------



## KARMA777 (29 أغسطس 2011)

تمام كده .... عاوزة بقى افهم خطوات وجود المسيح اللى هو الابن


----------



## Basilius (29 أغسطس 2011)

*
اقنوم الابن هو الله في الجوهر والكلمه من حيث الاقنوميه 
بمعنى ان الابن هو النطق المعقول  او العقل الناطق او التعقل الذاتي الناطق اللذي هو عين الجوهر الالهي 
فالله في جوهره القائم هو عاقل وتعقله في عين ذاته وجوهره 
وقائم فيه و قائم به دوما ازلا و ابدا *


----------



## KARMA777 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*طيب يعنى ايه اقنومية وفهمونى بالراحة يا جماعة معلش يعنى عاوزاكو بس تراعو ان المصطلحات دى جديدة عليا ومحتاجة شرح لكل كلمة 
يعنى ايه العقل الناطق او النطق المعقول  انا فاهمة كلمة الجوهر الالهى لكن برضو ماحدش فهمنى الابن يعنى ايه لله روحه ولا كلامه ولا عقله ولا ايه بالظبط ياريت لو بالاسلوب البيسط الواضح
*


----------



## Basilius (29 أغسطس 2011)

*يعني ايه خطوات وجود الابن ؟
الله لا يوجد مثله ولا يوجد ما يساويه و يناظره وهذا بمعنى وحدانيته 
الابن ازلي ابدي يا عزيزتي لانه هو هو الله في الجوهر 
*


----------



## KARMA777 (29 أغسطس 2011)

طيب حد يفهمنى يا جماعة او حد يقوللى على اسم كتاب مبسط وانا اشتريه عشان افهم


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2011)

> تمام كده .... عاوزة بقى افهم خطوات وجود المسيح اللى هو الابن


*الابن بكونه كلمة الله الازلى الكائن فى ذات الله وجوده وجود ازلى
وفى الزمن ارسل الله الاب كلمته فى صورة انسان 
فالمسيح هو الابن الكلمة المتانس او الظاهر فى طبيعتنا الانسانية*


----------



## KARMA777 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*تمام اخى **apostle.paul لكن انا عاوزة اعرف كيفية وجود المسيح من السيدة مريم لو حد عنده فكرة ياريت يقوللى *​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2011)

> *طيب يعنى ايه اقنومية وفهمونى بالراحة يا جماعة معلش يعنى عاوزاكو بس تراعو ان المصطلحات دى جديدة عليا ومحتاجة شرح لكل كلمة *


*اقنوم ملهاش تعريب محدد لكن ممكن نقول انه شخص له كيان حقيقى ووجود حقيقى 
*


> *يعنى ايه العقل الناطق او النطق المعقول*


*يعنى التدبير الالهى
ربنا يما بيدبر شئ بيدبره بكلمته
الكلمة هو الحكمة الالهية المسيرة للكون ونواميسه وللخليقة 
*


> *لابن يعنى ايه لله روحه ولا كلامه ولا عقله ولا ايه بالظبط ياريت لو بالاسلوب البيسط الواضح*


*لما خلق الله الخليقة خلقها بكلمته
كلمة الله الخالق الذى به خلق الله كل الخليقة هو اقنوم الابن *


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2011)

> *لكن انا عاوزة اعرف كيفية وجود المسيح من السيدة مريم لو حد عنده فكرة ياريت يقوللى *


*الاب ................اراد ان يخلص البشر واختار مريم لكى يتجسد منها كلمته
الروح القدس(روح الله)...........ظلل مريم وحل باحشائها طهرها ومن خلاياها بدا بتكوين اول خلية لتكوين جنين كامل
الابن(الكلمة)...............بملء جوهره ككلمة الله الازلى اتحد بالانسان المتكون فى احشاء مريم بدون استحالة 

*بدون استحالة بمعنى ان الله لم يتحول لبشر فهو فى طبيعته الالهية الروحانية كما هو منذ الاول والى الابد لكنه اظهر ذاته فى طبيعة انسانية كاملة باتحاد كامل 


*


----------



## KARMA777 (29 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=85886*apostle.paul* *بشكرك  اخى   *
على بساطة ووضوح شرحك ليا وياريت لو تكمللى شرح وجود المسيح على الارض وكيفيته واسفة لو اسلوبى غير لائق فى السؤال لكن انا ماعنديش خلفية فاعذرونى لو سمحتوا


----------



## KARMA777 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*تمام كده  بس عاوزة اعرف ربنا نزل من السماء ودخل رحم السيدة مريم على اساس انه واحد وحقق كلمته ؟ ولا ظل فى السماء بعد وجود الكلمة فى رحم السيدة مريم ؟ 
معلش يا جماعة انا لما كنت بسمع الكلام ده فى الاسلام عمرى ما فكرت فيه لكن اول ما قلبى مال للمسيحية فكرت فيه كتير فاستحملوا اسئلتى واسلوبى الغير لائق عن الكلام عن الله بس هو ده اللى فى بالى *


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2011)

> شرح وجود المسيح على الارض وكيفيته


*المسيح عاش ككل البشر 
جرب بكل ما تجرب بيه البشر
عاش تحت الضعف مثلنا ليعين ضعفنا
كان بيجول يصنع خير ويشفى كل مرض وكل سقم فى الشعب
لا يسمع احد صوته فتيلة مدخنة لا يطفا وقصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف 
نظره كان موجه لخلاص البشر وهدفه كان صليبه وخلاصنا 
مات ابشع ميتة فوق صليب العار وقام بانتصار فاق حدود عقل البشر 
دا يسوع الىل حبنا وحب كل البشر والىل يستحق منا كل الاكرام والسجود والعبادة 
الكلمة الازلى خالق الاكوان ومخلص العالمين   *


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2011)

> *تمام كده  بس عاوزة اعرف ربنا نزل من  السماء ودخل رحم السيدة مريم على اساس انه واحد وحقق كلمته ؟ ولا ظل فى  السماء بعد وجود الكلمة فى رحم السيدة مريم ؟ *


*الله غير محدود ولا يحده مكان ولا يحويه مكان
نزل من السماء ليس معناها انه ترك السما
الله لا يتحرك لان اللى بيتحرك  محدود
اما الله بكيانه كيان غير محدود وكل الامكنة توجد فى حضرته
نزل من السماء بمعنى انه تنازل من مجد الالوهة واخلى ذاته صائرا فى شبه الناس 
وهو على الارض متجسدا هو فى السماوات ممجدا(فى حضن ابيه) وفى الهاوية مبكتا 
لا يحده لا مكان ولا زمان 
*


----------



## KARMA777 (29 أغسطس 2011)

ايوة ... تمام يعنى الله 3 لكن لا يتجزاو عن بعض صح كده؟ وماكانش فى حد موكل بتوصيل كلمة الله للسيدة مريم زى مافى الاسلام هو الله بكينونته واقانيمه الثلاثه واحد


----------



## apostle.paul (29 أغسطس 2011)

> وماكانش فى حد موكل بتوصيل كلمة الله للسيدة مريم زى مافى الاسلام هو الله بكينونته واقانيمه الثلاثه واحد


*الملاك بشرها بحلول الكلمة الازلى فى احشائها 
والكلمة اتحد بالانسان يسوع المسيح فى احشاء مريم 
والله وكلمته وروحه اله واحد بلا انفصال ولا تعددية ذوات اله واحد 
*


----------



## KARMA777 (29 أغسطس 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الملاك بشرها بحلول الكلمة الازلى فى احشائها
> *


 *والملاك اتى مع الله ولا بشرها بقدوم الكلمة قبل قدومه؟*


----------



## KARMA777 (29 أغسطس 2011)

انا كده فهمت ببساطة ووضوح 
بشكرك اخى على صبرك معايا
 بس انا عاوزة اتواصل مع حد ثقة على الخاص ​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2011)

لم يكمل عدد مشارتك الى 50 مشاركة
واحنا معاكى فى اى شى
اخوكى سمير الشاعر​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*ياحبيبتى الله غير محدود مثل الهواء
الهواء يملئ الكون
لو مسكتى كوب 
ستجدى الكوب به هواء والحجرة بها هواء
وخارج الحجرة هواء
اى ان وجود الهواء داخل الكوب لم يحده
نفس الشئ وجود الرب فى الجسد لم يحده
الرب تجسد فى يسوع المسيح ومع ذلك هو موجود فى كل مكان​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*وهذا شرح اخر لإكتمال الفكرة
ونحن  جميعا مستعدين لمجاوبتك

وحدانية الله بالضرورة هى وحدانية جامعة لثلاثة أقانيم

ومانعة لما هو اقل أو أكثر من ذلك .

وهذا يجعلنا نسأل عن معنى أقنوم ؟

كلمة أقنوم 

معناها صفةأو خاصية يقوم عليها الكيان الإلهى 

وبدونها ينعدم قيام الكيان أو الذات الإلهيه .

وعلى ذلك ففى جوهر الله الواحد ثلاث أقانيم 

مع ملاحظة أنها ليست أجزاء فى الجوهر الإلهى ..

إذا هو جوهر بسيط كامل لا يقبل التجزئة

فما هى إذن أقانيم الله 

الثلاثة أو خواصه الذاتية 

(1) خاصية الوجود او الذات :
فالله موجود بذاته وواجب الوجود . 

وإذا لم تكن لله صفة الوجود يكون عدماً . 

وحاشا لله أن يكون غير موجود ...

هذا الاقنوم هو (الآب ) ومعناه الأصل أو الوجود أو الكيان .


(2) خاصية العقل والحكمة :
فالله عاقل بل هو مصدر العقل والحكمة

وإذا لم يكن الله عاقلا فليس له وجود 

وأقنوم العقل فى الله هو ( الأبن ) او ( الكلمة )

إذ هو الأقنوم الذى أعلن لنا عن الله وخبر عنه 

فهذا الأقنوم هو عقل الله الناطق او نطق الله العاقل . 

وسبب تسميته بالأبن هو : 

لأن الفكر أو النطق صادر من الكيان الإلهى

والشئ الصادر عن شئ يسمى مولود منه ...

فمثلا يقال 

( فلان لم ينطق ببنت شفة ) أو ( بنات أفكاره ) .. 

فلأن الكلمة صادرة عن الفكر أو الشفة سميت بنتها .. 

وكذلك الأفكار تسمى ( وليدة العقل ) 

وخروج الأبن من عند الآب للتجسد إنما هو خروج من غير أنفصال

مثل خروج الفكرة من عقل صاحبها وتذهب إلى أقاصى الأرض مع بقائها فى عقله .


(3) خاصية الحياة :
فالله حى 

بل هو مصدر وواهب الحياة ... 

وإذا لم يكن الله حياً كان ميتاً وبالتالى ليس له وجود ...

هذه الخاصية أو هذا الأقنوم هو ( الروح القدس ).

وسميت بالروح القدس لأنها روح الله .


وخلاصة ذلك نفهم ان
الجوهر الإلهى واحد ولكن الخواص او الاقانيم التى يقوم عليها هى ثلاثة 

نسميها

الآب والأبن والروح القدس

وبالتالى يكون الآب غير الأبن غير الروح القدس 

ولكن فى نفس الوقت نجد أن 

الآب هو الله 

والأبن هو الله 

والروح القدس هو الله

ولذلك نقول 

الله موجود بذاتة وهو (الآب)

عاقل بكلمتة وهو (الإبن)

حى بروحه وهو (الروح القدس )


مثال من الطبيعة يوضح لك عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد ببساطة:

الضوء : 

عند تحليل الضوء الطبيعى أكتشف أنه يتكون من

ثلاث أشعة يمكن تمييزها وتمييز عملها عن بعضها 

مع أستحاله الفصل بينها وهى :

1. شعاع حرارة : 

وهو سبب حياة جميع الكائنات ولا يمكن ان نراه وإن كنا نشعر به ..

وهو يرمز إلى الآب غير المرئى .

2. شعاع نور :

وهذا نراه بعيوننا ويرمز للأبن الذى رأيناه بالتجسد .

3. شعاع كيميائى : 

وهذا وإن كنا لا نراه لكن يظهر تأثيره الكيميائى فى كثير من الظواهر 

كالتصوير الشمسى مثلا .. وهو يرمز إلى الروح القدس فى عمله الخفى 

فى النفس بأسرار الكنيسة السبعة .


وواضح أن كل شعاع من هذه الثلاث غير الأثنين الأخرين فى عمله

وتأثيره مع بقاءه متحداً معهما ويستحيل الفصل بينهم .

كذلك الله ( الآب والأبن والروح القدس )

وأطمئنك أن الله نفسه قد أشار كثيرا فى كتابه المقدس 

لحقيقة وحدانيته وتعدد أقانيمه أى أنه بالفعل إله واحد ليس سواه 

ولكنه متعدد الأقانيم

(وحدانيه جامعة مانعة وليست مجردة مطلقة صماء).. *


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (29 أغسطس 2011)

سلام ونعمة  هل يصعب شئ على الله خالق هذا الكون كله وخالق الانسان من تراب  اي من لاشئ
خلق الكون كله وخلق الانسان ان يحل روحه في رحم العذراء ليتجسد يسوع المسيح اي كلمة الله؟؟؟


----------



## KARMA777 (29 أغسطس 2011)

بشكركو يا جماعة والفكرة وضحت عندى 
ولو فى اى اسئلة تانية حعمل بيها موضوع جديد
​


----------



## علي محب للمسيح (29 أغسطس 2011)

الفكرة عبارة عن أقانيم حسب مافهمت بأن الله أحب أن تعيش فتجسد لكن الروح بقيت في السماء يعني يسوع هو الآب ولأبن والروح القدس.


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أغسطس 2011)

لأ يا استاذ على ..


----------



## KARMA777 (29 أغسطس 2011)

لا اخى على لم يبق فى السماء ولكن هذا لم يمنعه من علمه بما يدور فى الارض والسماء وجميع الاكوان الله باقانيمة الثلاثة كان على الارض معنا
​


----------



## Basilius (29 أغسطس 2011)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> ايوة ... تمام يعنى الله 3 لكن لا يتجزاو عن بعض صح كده؟ وماكانش فى حد موكل بتوصيل كلمة الله للسيدة مريم زى مافى الاسلام هو الله بكينونته واقانيمه الثلاثه واحد



*اهلا عزيزتي 
الله مش 3 بالمعنى العددي الحرفي
لان الاعداد لغه بشريه بحته ومرتبطه بالمفهوم المادي الارضي البحت ولا تستطيع ان تتجاوز ماهو فوقها و فوق طبيعه التعبير بواسطتها
نحن نؤمن 
ان الله واحد ... ليس بالمعنى العددي البحت ... لان الواحد العددي اقل من اثنين ... واثنين اقل من ثلاثه و هكذا وبالتالي سيكون نقص في كلامنا على الله 
نحن نؤمن ان الله واحد بمعنى انه لا اله غيره ... لايوجد ما يساويه ولا يباريه في طبيعته و مجده و جوهره اللذي يعلو فوق كل جوهر 
هذا الاله اللذي نؤمن به ... نؤمن ان طبيعته القائمه قياما فعليا مؤكدا ... طبيعه قائمه بخواص 
او طبيعه معينه بتعيين محدد فيها هو موجود و به هي قائمه 
فالله في طبيعته نؤمن انه كيان مغاير عظيم لا يوجد ما يساويه من جميع الكيانات 
وجود الهي كينوني قائم في الذات الالهيه لانها موجوده وهي قائمه به لانه وجودها الفعلي الحتمي 
تعقل ذاتي ناطق او نطق معقول او تعقل نابض في الذات الالهيه نفسها هي قائمه به وهو فيها ... وهو نفسها في الجوهر فتعقل الله هو عين جوهره و قيامه 
روح حيه فالطبيعه الالهيه حيه في جوهرها و ذاتها والا كان الله غير حي في ذاته !!!
ولا يمكن ولا نؤمن ابدا بتقسيم الذات الالهيه الى جزء كينوني موجود و جزء عاقل و جزء حي 
مطلقا 
الله موجود كينونيا كليا 
عاقل في ذاته كليا 
حي في ذاته كليا 
الوجود الكينوني الالهي هو الاب 
التعقل الذاتي الناطق هو الابن 
الروح الحي هو الروح القدس 
ليسوا ثلاثه بمعنى كيانات منفرده مستقله في الذات الالهيه 
ليسوا ثلاثه مركبين 
بل هم تعيين الجوهر الالهي او خواص الجوهر الالهي اللذي هو معين بخواصه و قائم بخواصه 
الله يتعامل معنا بطبيعته وملامحها و خواصها 
 *


----------



## KARMA777 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*يمكن يكون استيعاب الموضوع صعب عليا عشان فى الاول بس لكن حاسة لما ايمانى يزيد حستوعب اكتر *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أغسطس 2011)

انت انسانة ءائعة ومبروك عليك الخلاص ومن حقك تعرفى كل شىء واكيد الاعضاء هنا سوف يقدمون لكى الاجابة كاملة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أغسطس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انت انسان رائعةومبروك عليك الخلاص ومن حقك تعرفى كل شىء واكيد الاعضاء هنا سوف يقدمون لكى الاجابة كاملة[/ الرب يباركك ويسعدكQUOTE]


----------



## KARMA777 (29 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخى حبيب يسوع وشكرا لكل اللى جاوبنى وفهمنى وصبر معايا عشان افهم
​


----------



## Philoxinos (29 أغسطس 2011)

*"لأنّنّا لم نتبع خرافاتٍ مصنّعة، إذ علمنا كم قوّة ربّنا يسوع المسيح ومجيئه بل كنّا معاينين جلاله" (2 بط 1/ 16). *
*سلام الربّ ومحبّته معاكِ أختي المباركة مسيحية جديدة
ربما جئت متأخراً لكوني عضوٌ جديد، ولكن اسمحي لي بأن أقدّم ما عندي بخصوص هذا الموضوع.
في البداية أود أن أعلمك بأنّ ما يدور في فكرك من أسئلة حول مواضيع كهذه هو طبيعي جدّاً فلا تقلقي.
سؤالك في البداية كان حول الثالوث، ثمّ فيما بعد تطرّقت للتجسد. وكلٌّ من هذين الموضوعين يحتاج لشرحٍ كثير وإن كان هناك ارتباط بينهما، من حيث دور الثالوث في تجسد الابن. لكنّي أخيراً وجدتُ أنّك تودّين شرحاً عن موضوع التجسّد بشكلٍ عام، وعن عمل الثالوث في التجسّد (مع شرحٍ للمصطلحات الخاصّة بالثالوث). 
بدايةً علينا أن نعلم بأن إلهنا هو إلهٌ عجيب ومحجوب. وما يتعلّق به نسمّيه سرّاً (سرّ الثالوث، سرّ التجسد، سرّ الفداء إلخ) لعدم قدرتنا على إدراكه وفهمه. ونحن نؤمن بها كما أعلنها لنا هو، وكما تسلّمناها من الرسل القدّيسين. ولكن بحسب فهمنا البشري الناقص وضعنا مصطلحاتٍ عديدة لكيما نوفي هذه الأسرار يسيراً من حقّها.
أختي العزيزة بنعمة ربّنا المحيي سأقدّم لك الأمور بأبسط ما يكون، ولو أنّنا ضعفاء أمام هذه الأسرار العظيمة. وسآتي لك ببعض الأمثلة التشبيهية (لكن تذكّري أنّ كلّ مثال هو ناقص، وليس هناك من شيء مخلوق يشبه الله سواء في ثالوثه أو في تجسّد الابن إلخ). ولذلك سأبدأ بتحديد بعض المصطلحات العامّة التي قد تبدو صعبة قليلاً:
1- الطبيعة: تُطلق على ماهية الشيء (أي حقيقته) أو ذاته، فقولنا الله أي الله ذاته. مثال: كلّ البشر يشتركون بطبيعة واحدة هي الطبيعة البشرية، وكلّ شخص إنّما ندعوه إنساناً، فأنا إنسان وأنت إنسان وكلّ عضو من أعضاء المنتدى هو إنسان. (ولفظة الجوهر هي مرادفة لها)
2- الأقنوم: لفظة سريانية تعني الجوهر المخصوص أو الطبيعة المخصوصة بخاصّة، ويُطلق على قيام الشيئ بذاته، فأنا فيلكسينوس وأنت مسيحية جديدة (اسمك). عيسو يتميّز عن اسحق، واسحق عن رفقة. **(وهذه اللفظة يمكن استخدامها للخالق والمخلوق، أمّ لفظة شخص المشابهة لها فتُستخدم للمخلوق فقط).
3- الذات: هي كمال ما في الجوهر الواحد، فلا  فرق بينها وبين الأقنوم.
4- الخاصّة: هي تتبع الطبيعة والأقنوم. فنقول مثلاً: الله موجود (خاصّة عامة لله). وأن نقول: الابن مولود (خاصّة مميّزة للابن). أو أن نقول: الانسان مخلوق (خاصّة عامّة للبشر)، و يوسف أعرج (خاصة مميّزة ليوسف).

(سأكتفي بهذا اليوم، ريثما اسمع رأيك، ومن ثمَّ سأتطرق لموضوع سرّ الثالوث بإيجاز، وفيما يليه موضوع سرّ التجسد الإلهي).
يباركك الرب
*


----------



## KARMA777 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*بشكرك اخى Philoxinos انا فاهمة مصطلحاتك من الناحية العلمية انا درست فلسفة وعارفة الذات والجوهر والخاصه والطبيعة  لكن عشان اطبق ده على الدين بحسه صعب وببقى محتاجة حد يفهمنى بالراحة هو انا بفضل الله فهمت كتير لحد دلوقت والفكرة وضحت عن الاول لكن ما يمنعش انى محتاجة استوعب اكتر برضو عشان اعرف دينى كويس *


----------



## Basilius (29 أغسطس 2011)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> لا اخى على لم يبق فى السماء ولكن هذا لم يمنعه من علمه بما يدور فى الارض والسماء وجميع الاكوان الله باقانيمة الثلاثة كان على الارض معنا
> ​



*الله في السماء و على الارض ومالىء الكون بلاهوته ووجوده 
الله ليس فقط عالم بكل شىء في السماء و على الارض بل هو موجود في كل مكان في السماء و على الارض 
الله معنا على الارض و في السماء و كل مكان *


----------



## Philoxinos (29 أغسطس 2011)

*أختي مسيحية جديدة قد لا تُفهم هذه المواضيع ببساطة، حتّى للكثير من المسيحيين. إنّ الإيمان هو الإساس، وإن كان لنا الإيمان فستغدو الأمور أبسط مّما نتصوّر. والربّ لا يمنع بمعرفته عن أحد، فهو كريم ولا يبخل علينا إن طلبنا منه. مع الوقت ستتوضّح لك الأمور أكثر خاصّةً كلّما تعمّقت في كلمة الله
**قلت لي أنّك فهمتِ الكثير، فإن كنت تودّين الاستمرار أعلميني بما لم يتوضّح، وإن أعطانا الربّ حياةً وكلمة فلن أتوان عن المساعدة.
سلام وبركة الرب معاكِ
*​


----------



## علي محب للمسيح (30 أغسطس 2011)

لكن أذا لم يكن جزء من قداسته في السماء أذا يسوع على يمين من جلس حين صعد جسمه المقدس


----------



## KARMA777 (31 أغسطس 2011)

*اخى Philoxinos بشكرك على اهتمامك واكيد احب اعرف اكتر او طرق شرح مختلفة عشان الكلام يثبت فى عقلى وقلبى انا معاك كمل لو سمحت توضيح الموضوع دة واكون شاكرة ليك جدا*


----------



## KARMA777 (31 أغسطس 2011)

اخى 
* علي محب للمسيح اهلا بيك وانا ما اعرفش موضوع ان لما المسيح صعد جلس على يمين حد فى السماء وياريت حد يوضحلنا  				 				 			*


----------



## Basilius (31 أغسطس 2011)

علي محب للمسيح قال:


> لكن أذا لم يكن جزء من قداسته في السماء أذا يسوع على يمين من جلس حين صعد جسمه المقدس



لا يُمكن اطلاق كلمه جزء ابدا عند التكلم على الطبيعه الالهيه و الجوهر الالهي 
لانه بكامل قداسته ولاهوته كان على الارض و في نفس الوقت كان على السماء 
وكلمه انه سيجلس عن يمين الاب اقنوميا 
انه بكل بساطه سيصعد  و سيرجع لمجده اللذي للاب 
وكما قلنا ان الاب هو الاقنوم شخصيه الله الكيان الالهي صاحب المجد و العظمه الكينونه الواحده الوحيده اللذي لا يساويها ولا يضاهيها كيان ابدا 
وعندما تجسد يقول الكتاب انه اخلى ذاته و مجده وهذا لا يعني اخلاء لاهوته بل اخفاء مجده الابهى الالهي


----------



## Philoxinos (31 أغسطس 2011)

*


مسيحية جديدة قال:



اخى Philoxinos بشكرك على اهتمامك واكيد احب اعرف اكتر او طرق شرح مختلفة عشان الكلام يثبت فى عقلى وقلبى انا معاك كمل لو سمحت توضيح الموضوع دة واكون شاكرة ليك جدا

أنقر للتوسيع...



* *[FONT=&quot]سلام ربنّا يسوع المسيح وبركته تكون معاكِ أختي المباركة مسيحية جديدة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سنكمل بمعونة الربّ ما بدأناه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فيما سبق كنتُ قد عرضتُ شرحاً لبعض المصطلحات اللاهوتيّة الأساسية. وقد قلتِ لي أنّها قد مرّت عليك خلال دراستك، وهذا أمرٌ جيّد. وقلتِ أنّك تودّين فهمها من الناحية الدينيّة، فأقول لك بأنّ المصطلحات السابقة الذكر (قد شرحتها لك بالنسبة لاستخدامها الكنسي، وكما عرّفها الآباء). وكما قلتُ سابقاً هي مصطلحاتٌ بشرية تساعدنا في الدنو قليلاً من الحقائق الإلهية. ونحن نجدها أيضاً في الفلسفة (عمل بشري) التي كانت تبحث في الوجود والخالق وغيرها، مع بعض الفروقات في تحديد معناها واستخدامها. وفيما سيأتي سنشرح عقيدتي الثالوث والتجسّد مستعملين هذه المصطلحات التي قد فهمناها (الناحية الدينية كما تسمّينها).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أعود وأكرّر بأنّ الأمثلة والرموز لا توفي الأصل حقّه. وبأن ّالله أسمى من أن يُدرك.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1- أوّلاً: سرّ الثالوث القدّوس:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الكنيسة تؤمن بإلهٍ واحد (من حيث الطبيعة والجوهر) مثلّث الأقانيم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لفظة ثالوث لا نجدها صراحةً في الكتاب المقدّس، وإنّما نجد المفهوم والدلالة عليها. ولفظة أقنوم نجدها بكثرة في الكتاب المقدّس بترجمته السريانية لكن دون استعمالها في نطاق الثالوث فقط، وتأتي بمعنى (ذات، نفس)، مثال: "[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لأنّه كما أنّ الآب له حياةٌ في ذاته (أقنومه- بَقْنُومِه) كذلك أعطى الابن أيضاً أن تكون له حياةٌ في ذاته (أقنومه- بَقْنُومِه)"[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 5/ 26). وغيرها من الآيات.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهناك آيات كثيرة في كلا العهدين تتكلّم عن وحدانية الله، وعن أقانيمه. سأميل عن ذكرها لكثرتها ولكي لا نحيد عن الموضوع.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هناك من يطبق على الله مبدأ [/FONT]1 + 1 + 1 = 3[FONT=&quot] (ثلاث آلهة) وهذا أمرٌ رهيب. لكن بكلّ بساطة يمكن أن نأتي لهم بـ [/FONT]1 × 1 × 1 = 1. [FONT=&quot]لكن على كلّ الأحوال الله لا يُدخل في نطاق الحساب والعدد، ولا تليق به هذه التشابيه الناقصة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يمكننا أن نأخذ الطبيعة البشرية بأقانيمها (أشخاصها) مثالاً للثالوث، مع وجود فارقٍ كبير. ففي البشر مثلاً نحن نجد مشيئات وآراء وقدرات مختلفة، ولكن في الأقانيم المشيئة  والقدرة واحدة في كلّ لحظة. (فنحن نقول إنّ الأقانيم متمايزة لكن غير منفصلة).[/FONT]*
*
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهناك أيضاً أمثلة أخرى: كالشمس بأشعّتها وحرارتها، لكن مع الحذر ألّا ننسب التركيب لغير المركّب (كأنّ كل أقنوم هو جزء في الله). [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ومن ناحية أخرى ألّا ننسب الجوهر للآب وننكره على الأقنومين الآخرين ونجعلهما مجرد قوّتين إلهيّتين لا أقنومين. لأنّ كلاًّ من الأشعّة والحرارة ليسا شمساً وإنّما مجرّد فيضٍ من الشمس وصفات لجوهرها.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبالتالي فلا شيء في الكون يمكنه أن يماثل الله بأقانيمه الثلاثة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ويمكننا أن نعبّر عن الله المثلّث الأقانيم من حيث الجوهر والأقنومية بما يلي:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الآب: هو الله من حيث الجوهر وهو الأصل من حيث الأقنومية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والابن:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] هو الله من حيث الجوهر وهو المولود من حيث الأقنومية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والروح القدس: هو الله من حيث الجوهر وهو المنبثق من حيث الأقنومية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أودّ أن أنوّه بأنّ هناك كثيرون يأخذون الأقانيم على أنّها صفات وخواص، وفي هذا خطأٌ كبير، إذ حينها يكون لنا فقط أقنوم واحد له صفات مختلفة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هذا قدّمته بإيجاز دون الخوض في إتيان البراهين العلمية والفلسفية التي من شأنها أن تطيل الحديث.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أعلميني إن كان هناك أي غموض أو استفسار أونقص تودين إكماله. (و لا تفتكري إنّي حتعب يا أختي!!). وإلّا فلنكمل في موضوع سرّ التجسّد وعمل الثالوث فيه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ربنا يبارك حياتك[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الربّ فرحان بيكِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## KARMA777 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

Philoxinos قال:


> *
> 
> [/SIZE]* *[FONT=&quot]سلام ربنّا يسوع المسيح وبركته تكون معاكِ أختي المباركة مسيحية جديدة[/FONT]*
> 
> ...



سلام ونعمة لك اخى الكريم 

انا بس محتاجة اعرف الروح القدس مسئول عن ايه  يعنى مثلا انا فهمت الاب هو الاصل او الجوهر والابن هو المخلص 

وكمان انا فعلا كنت حفتكر انه واحد بجوهرة 3 بصفاته لكن حضرتك وضحتلى انه مش كده يعنى مثال الشمس وضحلى اكتر الفكرة


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> سلام ونعمة لك اخى الكريم
> 
> انا بس محتاجة اعرف الروح القدس مسئول عن ايه يعنى مثلا انا فهمت الاب هو الاصل او الجوهر والابن هو المخلص
> 
> وكمان انا فعلا كنت حفتكر انه واحد بجوهرة 3 بصفاته لكن حضرتك وضحتلى انه مش كده يعنى مثال الشمس وضحلى اكتر الفكرة


 لا يصح أن نقول أن الآب هو الجوهر ..
فالله واحد في الجوهر و ثلاثة في الأقانيم .. لذلك يمكن لك أن تقولي بأن الآب له جوهر الله و لا يصح أن نقول بأن الآب هو الجوهر لأن هذه الجملة الأخيرة لا معنى لها .. تمام ؟
صحيح , الله واحد في الجوهر وثلاثة في الأقانيم و ليس في الصفات ! 
كل أقنوم من هذه الأقانيم الثلاثة مستقل عن الآخر .. ولكنها متحدة مع بعضها دون انفصال .. تمام ؟
سوف أوضح لك مثال الشمس :
الشمس لها جسم ( مجسم الشمس ) و نور ( ضوء الشمس ) و حرارة .. تمام ؟
لايمكن فصل أي من هذه الأشياء الثلاثة عن الأخرى .. لأنه سيصبح حينئذ لا معنى للشمس .!!
للتوضيح أكثر :
ما هي الشمس إن كان ليس لها جسم ؟!!!
ما هي الشمس إن كان ليس لها نور ؟!!!
ما هي الشمس إن كان ليس لها حرارة ؟!!!
أكيد .. لا يوجد شمس بدون هذه الأشياء الثلاثة مجتمعة ..
إذا" هذه الأشياء الثلاثة متحدة مع بعضها البعض و لا يمكن فصل أحدها عن الآخر .. تمام ؟
و لكن بنفس الوقت :
كل من هذه الأشياء الثلاثة له وظيفة تختلف عن الأخرى ..
جسم الشمس .. و ظيفته هي وجود الشمس .. يدل على وجود الشمس 
نور الشمس  .. و ظيفته هي إضاءة الدنيا كلها
حرارة الشمس .. وظيفتها هي تأمين الحرارة المناسبة لإمكانية العيش على سطح الأرض ..
تمام الكلام ؟
يعني كل شيء له ظيفة مختلفة عن الأخرى لكن بنفس الوقت الأشياء الثلاثة متحدة مع بعضها البعض و تشكل ما يسمى " الشمس "
و كذلك نفس الشيء بالنسبة لله
ضعي كلمة الله بدلا من كلمة الشمس 
ضعي كلمة أقنوم بدلا من كلمة شيء 
ضعي كلمة الآب بدلا من كلمة جسم الشمس.. قالآب يدل على وجود الله كما جسم الشمس يدل على وجود الشمس
ضعي كلمة الابن بدلا من كلمة نور الشمس  فالسيد المسيح ( الابن ) يضيء الدنيا بنوره ونور وصاياه و تعاليمه فهو يقول : أنا النور و أنتم لا ترونني .. كذلك نور الشمس يضيء الدنيا كلها ..
ضعي كلمة الروح القدس بدلا من حرارة الشمس .. فحرارة الشمس تؤمن الحرارة المناسبة للعيش على سطح الأرض و الروح القدس يعطينا الحرارة المناسبة ( بمعنى حرارة الروح أو فرح الروح ) لنعيش الحياة المناسبة حسب تعاليم المسيح له المجد ..
وضحت الفكرة أختي ؟
إن خطر على بالك أي سؤال .. تفضلي بالسؤال ..
الرب يباركك ..​


----------



## Philoxinos (5 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمة لك اخى الكريم 
انا بس محتاجة اعرف الروح القدس مسئول عن ايه  يعنى مثلا انا فهمت الاب هو الاصل او الجوهر والابن هو المخلص 
وكمان انا فعلا كنت حفتكر انه واحد بجوهرة 3 بصفاته لكن حضرتك وضحتلى انه مش كده يعنى مثال الشمس وضحلى اكتر الفكرة

*[FONT=&quot]سلام ومحبّة ربّنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكِ أختي المباركة[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]أختي العزيزة يجب علينا أن نفرّق بين أمرين: أنّ هناك في الله صفات أزلية، وأخرى تدبيرية أي بحسب تعامله مع خلائقه (ضمن الزمن). وأنا في شرحي ركّزت على الصفات الأزليّة (أي ضمن الله نفسه).[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]الصفات الأزليّة، تنقسم إلى قسمين: أ) صفات جوهرية، تشترك بها الأقانيم الثلاثة (الأزلية، القدرة، القداسة إلخ). فنقول مثلاً: الآب قدّوس، والابن قدّوس، والروح القدّس قدّوس.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ب) صفات إقنومية: خاصّة بكلّ أقنوم لوحده، ولا يوجد غيرها. كأن نقول: الآب والد، والابن مولود، والروح القدس منبثق.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]والصفات التدبيرية، هي كأن نقول: الآب أرسل ابنه، والابن هو المُرسَل والمخلّص، والروح القدّس هو المكمّل والمعزّي وغيرها.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]فنحن الآن نتكلّم في نطاق الثالوث. وبحسب سؤالك عن الروح القدس، فأقول لك أنّه منبثق بحسب صفته الأقنومية.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وعن استفسارك الثاني فأقول:[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]هناك فرق بين الأقانيم والصفات (الخواص)، كما شرحت مسبقاً في البداية عن المصطلحات فيمكنك العودة إليها ومراجعتها. وقد أعطيتك مثالاً قبلاً يوضّح الأمر قليلاً: نحن البشر جميعاً نشترك بطبيعة واحدة (جوهر واحد) أي البشرية. ونختلف من حيث الأقنومية، فأنا أقنوم وأنتِ أقنوم وليس صفات. ولكن طبعاً مع هذا المثال لا يمكننا أن نحدّد الله، فوحدانيته لا مثيل لها في الوجود. وقد تحدّثنا عن هذا الأمر.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]أمّا عن مثال الشمس فلعلّي لم أشرحه بما يكفي، فأقول الآن:[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]إنّ الشمس هي: كتلة (الآب)، وأشعّة (الابن)، وحرارة (الروح القدس).[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ولكلٍّ من هذه صفاتٌ مشتركة  بينها (كالصفات الجوهرية في الله) كأن نقول عنها أنّها: مادّية، محسوسة وغيرها، وأخرى مختلفة خاصّة (الكتلة- هي الأصل والمولِّدة. الأشعّة- تُولّد. الحرارة- تنبعث ) (كالصفات الأقنومية في الله) فواضحٌ أنّ الولادة غير التَولُّد وغير الانبعاث. وهذه الصفات هي موجودة فيها بذاتها (كالصفات الأزلية في الله).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]أريد أن أوضّح بأن التولّد والانبعاث هما متشابهان ولكنّهما طريقتان مختلفتان للخروج. نفس الشيء مع الابن والروح القدس. فنقول عن الابن أنّه يُولَد، وعن الروح القدس أنّه ينبثق. (فالولادة والانبثاق هما طريقتان مختلفتان للخروج من الآب، تمّ التعبير عنهما هكذا).[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وهناك صفات أخرى مؤثِّرة (كالصفات التدبيرية في الله)، كأن نقول: الكتلة تجذب، والأشعّة تنير، والحرارة تحرق. وهذا ما تكلّم عنه أخي الحبيب راجعلك يا يسوع دون تحديد نوع الصفات.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]إنّ الكتلة والأشعة والحرارة نسمّيها جميعاً (شمس)، وهي متّحدة مع بعضها البعض دون انفصال. وبهذا فهي تشير إلى وحدة الثالوث. (هذا هو الهدف من طرح المثال بالأخص)[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ولكنّي أودّ أن أنوّه مجدّداً بأنّ مثال الشمس هو مثال ناقص ولا يشابه الله. حاشا. وقد وضّحت ذلك سابقاً، فأرجو العودة إلى الحديث عن الشمس أعلاه، واستيضاح الفرق.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ليبارك الربّ حياتك[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*
*​


----------



## KARMA777 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

Philoxinos قال:


> سلام ونعمة لك اخى الكريم
> انا بس محتاجة اعرف الروح القدس مسئول عن ايه  يعنى مثلا انا فهمت الاب هو الاصل او الجوهر والابن هو المخلص
> وكمان انا فعلا كنت حفتكر انه واحد بجوهرة 3 بصفاته لكن حضرتك وضحتلى انه مش كده يعنى مثال الشمس وضحلى اكتر الفكرة
> 
> ...


بشكرك اخى على التوضيح واسفة لتاخرى فى الرد عليك


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> *تمام اخى **apostle.paul لكن انا عاوزة اعرف كيفية وجود المسيح من السيدة مريم لو حد عنده فكرة ياريت يقوللى *​


*
 ا*ختي العزيزة لابسط الموضوع ليكي  لتسالي نفسك كيف الله خلق الانسان في بداية التكوين وكيف خلق الكون كله بما نراه وما لا نراه هل يصعب عليه شئ لماذا لاتقولين كيفية وجود هذا الكون كله او كيفية خلق انسان من عدم  اي من التراب فهو قادر على كل شئ لانه غير محدود اي مطلق بكل شئ فلذلك ياعزيزتي سر التجسد لانستطيع فهمه بالمفهوم البشري البسيط ولكن ان ارتقينا بفكرنا الى الاعلى اي لاتستطعين ان تصلي للمطلوب وانت تحسبيها على حساباتك الارضية يجب ان يرتقي فكرك الى الاعلى لكي تفهميها   كلها كانت من خطة الله للبشرية من يوم ما اخطاوا ابوينا ادم وحواء لانهم تكبروا على الله فاصبحت الخليقة كلها في الخطيئة وبما ان الله هو عادل في حكمه وبنفس الوقت هو رحوم وغفور اراد ان يتصالح مع الخليقة فاراد ان ينقذ الانسان من الخطيئة لانه يحب ما خلقه ومن يستطيع ان ينقذ الانسان الخاطي من هذه الخطيئة وكلنا نحن اولاد ادم وحواء وجميعا توارثنا الخطيئة منهم فارسلةكلمته لانه هو وحده فقط بدون الخطية فبقوة الله العلي حلا في احشاء امنا العذراء لياخذ صورة الانسان لانه يجب ان يكون على صورة الانسان وبدون خطيئة  وكان قد تنبا بهذا كله الانبياء في العهد القديم   ها ان العذراء ستحبل وتلد ابنا ويسمى اسمه عما نؤئيل   اي الله معنا


----------



## KARMA777 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *
> ا*ختي العزيزة لابسط الموضوع ليكي  لتسالي نفسك كيف الله خلق الانسان في بداية التكوين وكيف خلق الكون كله بما نراه وما لا نراه هل يصعب عليه شئ لماذا لاتقولين كيفية وجود هذا الكون كله او كيفية خلق انسان من عدم  اي من التراب فهو قادر على كل شئ لانه غير محدود اي مطلق بكل شئ فلذلك ياعزيزتي سر التجسد لانستطيع فهمه بالمفهوم البشري البسيط ولكن ان ارتقينا بفكرنا الى الاعلى اي لاتستطعين ان تصلي للمطلوب وانت تحسبيها على حساباتك الارضية يجب ان يرتقي فكرك الى الاعلى لكي تفهميها   كلها كانت من خطة الله للبشرية من يوم ما اخطاوا ابوينا ادم وحواء لانهم تكبروا على الله فاصبحت الخليقة كلها في الخطيئة وبما ان الله هو عادل في حكمه وبنفس الوقت هو رحوم وغفور اراد ان يتصالح مع الخليقة فاراد ان ينقذ الانسان من الخطيئة لانه يحب ما خلقه ومن يستطيع ان ينقذ الانسان الخاطي من هذه الخطيئة وكلنا نحن اولاد ادم وحواء وجميعا توارثنا الخطيئة منهم فارسلةكلمته لانه هو وحده فقط بدون الخطية فبقوة الله العلي حلا في احشاء امنا العذراء لياخذ صورة الانسان لانه يجب ان يكون على صورة الانسان وبدون خطيئة  وكان قد تنبا بهذا كله الانبياء في العهد القديم   ها ان العذراء ستحبل وتلد ابنا ويسمى اسمه عما نؤئيل   اي الله معنا



انا فاهمة اخى ان ربنا قادر على كل شىء انا بس محتاجة افهم دينى كويس لكن حاسة ان الموضوع كبير عليا شوية محستنا شوية لحد ما احس انى بستوعب واحدة واحدة موضوع الثالوث انا مقتنعة مليون المية بدة لكن فكرة الفهم انا شايفة ان فى ناس كتير فاهمين فاكيد حيجى يوم والفكرة ابقى حافظاها وفاهمها كويس ربنا يفهمنى


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 سبتمبر 2011)

صراحة ، إيمانك عاجبني واصرارك على الفهم عاجبني اكتر واكتر ..


----------



## jesus_son012 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
المواضيع دى هتفيدك
التثليث والتوحيد
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80471
عقيدتنا فى الثالوث
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170412

سلام ونعمة .............يسوع يباركك


----------



## DAWOODx (19 سبتمبر 2011)

التثليث  .         ممكن يفيدك.


----------

